# new owner to two Rosa Bourkes



## LucyAvaandFrank (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi there,

I've recently been given two adorable Rosa Bourke parakeets. Although I was a little nervous as never cared for birds before, I instanly fell in love with them and the last few days, so far, all seems to be well. As I've never had birds before and have gone to neumorous pet stores for advice, but it's all very unclear. As budgies and cockatiel's keep coming up in the conversation. I keep getting told they should pretty much should be treated the same (which could be correct) but I'm trying to find out how to look after Bourke parakeets specifically. 

So was hoping for some advice on here. The best diet to use and should I use additional vitamins also? Bottle water is best? Cleaning the cage and feeders should I use (safe for birds) antibacterial spray everyday or just once a week and just use normal methods everyday? I'm scared using the spray everyday may make them sick...I have researched the Internet but I've found there's not much detail to go on either. So any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks  
Lucy.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Bourkes will quite happily live on a regular parakeet mix.They like a treat of grated hard boiled egg...and a piece of apple and slice of an orange.Tap water is quite sufficient.A regular supply of fine oystershell grit and crushed microwaved eggshell will be popular.

They have a habit of foraging on the floor so a regular change of the floor covering is advisable...but without any fancy spray chemicals.A good quality seed mix and added fruit provides all the vitamins they require.Food and water containers should be washed in hot water like any other crockery.

They're one of the most pleasant of the parrot family and are surprisingly quiet.They also mix well with other species.*


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a pair of Bourkes, a Lutino Girl and standard Boy, I give them 75% Budgie food and 25% Cockatiel. Also Millet a few times a week I ration it a little coz the female wolfs it down like she has never been fed LOL and they get fresh or cooked veg every day. They particularly like Kale (Raw and chopped) and boiled frozen peas or Frozen mixed veg, Broccoli goes down well too.
As for cleaning, the cage I just use water, everything else i take out and clean with F10 Veterinary cleaner then rinse well.....Steve


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*New additions to my flock yesterday...settling in nicely in quarantine for 2 weeks.*










.


----------

